# Any Bad Billy Blood out there?? (GR CH Shep)?



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

Haven't heard anything in a while on the Shep line. Any one out there with any info? Or any other Bad Billy blood?


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Why don't you call the teacher himself, that would be the source and the best chance.


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a really old number for them. Don't know if it's still working or not.


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

Okay..... Forgive me if my words seem "spaced out" but I am in shock once again..... Just contacted those boys and not good news at all...... This is nutts..... All of their dogs have been destroyed. All! Bad Billy blood is history as we know it. This was one of my favorite dogs of all time. I have framed drawings and published and unpublished stories of Bad Billy from I was about 16 yrs old. I'm in complete shock..... Wow. Poor guy sounds so heart broken.... I know I'm heartbroken so I can only imagine how he feels. 

Humane Society.... People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals.... This is how they fix their problems? By killing? Tell me what the hell is Humane and Ethical about that? It's just as ethical as racketeering and extortion, and they are just as humane as Slobodan Milosevic! I don't know what else to say.... This is gonna take a while to soak in.


----------



## ebady23 (Feb 8, 2009)

sad to hear...the blood isn't all gone though. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [162741] :: Countrymen's Ginger hard to find, yes.



Alex004 said:


> Okay..... Forgive me if my words seem "spaced out" but I am in shock once again..... Just contacted those boys and not good news at all...... This is nutts..... All of their dogs have been destroyed. All! Bad Billy blood is history as we know it. This was one of my favorite dogs of all time. I have framed drawings and published and unpublished stories of Bad Billy from I was about 16 yrs old. I'm in complete shock..... Wow. Poor guy sounds so heart broken.... I know I'm heartbroken so I can only imagine how he feels.
> 
> Humane Society.... People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals.... This is how they fix their problems? By killing? Tell me what the hell is Humane and Ethical about that? It's just as ethical as racketeering and extortion, and they are just as humane as Slobodan Milosevic! I don't know what else to say.... This is gonna take a while to soak in.


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## houston6969 (Apr 26, 2012)

*grand ch. shep*

Hello my fellow dog lovers, been away from the game awhile and was wondering if grand ch. Shep is still around.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

houston6969 said:


> Hello my fellow dog lovers, been away from the game awhile and was wondering if grand ch. Shep is still around.


I haven't heard anything about him in along time :-/


----------



## houston6969 (Apr 26, 2012)

I would like to know gr. Ch. Shep is also. All I want is a couple pups girl and a boy since he was sold without me knowing by the Midwest express (sonny Hudson).


----------

